# A. bassleri tad



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

My chrome A. bassleri have finally started sending out a few good tadpoles. I have two that have finally made it past the first day. In fact, these two have been in the water for three weeks. Somewhere along the way it appears that one of my tadpoles grew 1 1/2 times and now has transparent sides. This photo isn't all that great, but it gives you an idea. Normal A. bassleri development, or something wrong with my tadpole?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

looks like when tads develop a bubble and look inflated but normally when that has happened with a tad of mine they float upsidedown.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Eric Walker said:


> looks like when tads develop a bubble and look inflated but normally when that has happened with a tad of mine they float upsidedown.


I was thinking something similar, but this one is swimming normally, right side up, and at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry Jake, not viable.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> Sorry Jake, not viable.


I was afraid of that. Alas, I still have one that may still be viable


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I was curious about this tadpole, so I decided to experiment... just to see for myself. I figured if it truly wasn't viable it would die off, but on the off chance that it would survive I would give it that opportunity. Afterall, it was growing and it was active, so why not? Four weeks after my initial post the bubble "popped" and the tadpole was small, but back to normalish.

This is the same tadpole today:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice Jake!


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Haha, awesome! Now your only problem is choice of carpet color


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

stevenhman said:


> Haha, awesome! Now your only problem is choice of carpet color


That's not carpet, that's a table


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Awesome! dart frogs look completely different when they haven't been out of the water then when they are adults, but they still have some resemblence.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

wow, I've never seen a bubble tad make it....like Ray.

Nice!

Watch now, they drown easily so pull it the same day as you see front legs....

Shawn


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

brinkerh420 said:


> Awesome! dart frogs look completely different when they haven't been out of the water then when they are adults, but they still have some resemblence.


My first one actually morphed out with exactly ZERO color... it looked nothing like my adults 



sports_doc said:


> wow, I've never seen a bubble tad make it....like Ray.
> 
> Nice!
> 
> ...


The few that I've morphed out have actually been incredibly strong. They pull themselves out of containers with no incline most times. I have more trouble keeping them in containers than I do getting them out


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Update on this "tadpole."

He morphed out skinnier than my others and a bit lopsided. I was worried for a while. In the temp tank it seemed it just got skinnier as time went on. But I put a lot more leaf litter in there and I never saw him again. Until today. I saw someone peaking his head out (it wasn't the other one from the same batch which is double his size) and I just had to pull out all the leaf litter and update.










He's still smaller than I'd like, but he's fat, healthy, colored up, and symmetrical (except for the coloring... which I kind of like anyway). I don't expect I'll be having any trouble with him, and I'm not particularly worried about mortality at this point.


----------

